# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: درخواست فارسی ساز ویندوز فون

## Mehdi Naderi

سلام
آیا برای Windows Phone فارسی سازی وجود داره؟
برای امیولاتور لازم دارم
با  تشکر

----------


## Hamid.Mayeli

یه سوال دیگه اگه فارسی ساز برای گوشی باشه رو امیولاتور هم نصب میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

اگه باشه که حتما رو شبیه ساز نصب میشه ولی من تا الان فارسی ساز ندیدم
فقط یه برنامه برای نمایش اس ام اس ها دیدم که اونم عربی بود نه فارسی

----------


## aryasoft2872

Will be in Mango Update

----------


## alireza_iran1360

فارسي ساز نيست! ولي فارسي نويس هست...

از سايت logibird . com چك كن

----------

